# Target



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Any opinions on the best 3d deer target? Something that will last more than a season, wont break the bank, possibly with a replaceable core? Shoot a compound bow. Thanks


----------



## outdoorsaddict99 (Jul 9, 2016)

Bought two Rinehart "big shooter" bucks on sale for 60 a piece at dunhams this year. They are junk, avoid them, my first shot in the center of the core with my 70lb hoyt helix and Easton fmjs at 25 yards was a complete pass through. Tore up my fletchings. stop my girlfriends arrows fine, but personally id drop the money on a glen del full rut buck with the 5 sided replaceable core. you get what you pay for. Glen Dels are worth every penny.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I have a Glen Del target but not the "full rut" model. Mine has a replaceable core, takes arrows well and it's not too hard to retrieve them. BUT...the advertising on the box and description online says it is supposed to replicate a 200lb deer. It isn't even close. The rack, head and kill zone may represent a live 200 lb deer, but the legs are very short making my target look like a dwarf buck. It does not affect the target in any way but I feel it is worth mentioning. 

I'm shooting an EZV sight so I need to practice on a life size target, at least the kill zone of a realistic buck and this does work, but I just wish it was an accurate representation of a real 200 lb buck. A little false advertising going on, but it still works and I'm keeping it.


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

I have a glen Del buck too. It's OK. All the parts are replaceable, usually $20 for each section, but the core is more. I'm still on my first core yet after 5 seasons or so. I have a Block set at 20 yards and my Glen Del at 30, so neither get's a full workout.


----------



## Nolan3387 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have used the glen del full rut. Great quality and ability to rotate the insert to different sides is nice. It is a good target and definitely lasted a long time, but I am with thill on the post above, it isn't very "life like" when shooting at it. Has short legs and a huge body. Might just be preference, but I like shooting at something that is similar in size to a real deer. You could be 3 inches off, and on the glendel it doesn't really look like that bad of a shot, but on a normal size deer target, it looks like a bad shot. I would also suggest not keeping it outdoors year round.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I would just get a bag target, easy to move, east to pull, and you need to hit a spot, not necessarily a deer with a spot.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I must admit, though, it is fun to shoot at a deer target


----------



## Drakedog (Feb 28, 2019)

Kinda confused-what does the length of a targets legs have to do with anything. you are aiming for a spot, doesn't matter if it is an elephant on mouse legs. As for targets, I always buy Black Holes. Wear one out buy a new one, wear out the second, rotate and place the first behind the second and can get many years from both. Happy shooting


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Drakedog said:


> Kinda confused-what does the length of a targets legs have to do with anything. you are aiming for a spot, doesn't matter if it is an elephant on mouse legs. As for targets, I always buy Black Holes. Wear one out buy a new one, wear out the second, rotate and place the first behind the second and can get many years from both. Happy shooting


It's the false advertising that irritates me. The target is no where near the size of a 200 lb deer. 

Black Holes are garbage. I bought one years ago and instantly regretted it. My arrows would disappear up to the knock and I've have to either push them back out or pull them through, which would ruin my fletching. If you buy one, put a ratchet strap around it and ratchet down as much as you can. It helped a lot.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

I own a bunch of rinehardt and Leave them out side all summer. The last a long time and I have never any problem with penetration. The ones I buy are a couple 100 so maybe they made some ultra cheap ones for $60?

My local 3D club has also moved to all rinehardt.


----------

